# Rabbits in a GARAGE?



## MoonieBud

Is it okay for a rabbit to live in a garage? 

My dad has not been liking the hair accumalting in some corners. I dont think its that big of a deal. And thats the ONLY reason he doesnt want them to live in th house anymore.



Please help!

I know its not good for them because a noisy ennvironment in th garage is not good, and the bugs that carry junk aint good either! The heat and lack of air circulation isnt good either.

There wouldnt be a car in there. But lately my dad has been threatening to do it anyway because of the frost on his car, which is not a big deal.

My dad is a litttle dumb. He doesnt understand ANYTHING. He will say no, no, no thats not true.



So help me please!

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Perhaps you could up your cleaning schedule and get after the hair a bit more? I have four rabbits and vacuum everyday, including going around the room perimeter and corners with the hose attachment. If you could eliminate the hair accumulation, maybe your dad would let you keep the buns in the house.

Personally, I wouldn't want my rabbits in the garage. I don't know where you live, but temperature extremes could be a consideration. Here in Florida, summer temps in a garage would most likely kill a rabbit.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I would suggest that you brush the buns daily, and use the lint roller+vacuum to pick up stray hairs.

Is it possible to shift them to a location where your dad wouldn't be as bothered by the hair? 

I personally would not have my rabbits in a garage that could potentially house a car (which it sounds like your dad will likely do sooner vs. later). Carbon monoxide poisoning...


----------



## bunniekrissy

It depends on your garage environment. My bunnies are in a large pen in the garage, but it never houses cars, and is very well insulated. On the hottest days of the summer I bring them inside, but other than that it stays pretty cool in there. 

However, I'd try to keep them inside if possible. Vacuum daily to keep hair to a minimum. 

My mom finally insisted the rabbits be in the garage due to mild allergies, and it really is less fun. I'm looking forward to having my own house and having house rabbits again.


----------



## luvthempigs

A long time ago I kept rabbits in the back yard under a tree and in the garage during the winter. Now all my bunnies are in the house and that's the only way I would ever have it.

I don't feel they get enough interaction with people when they are kept anywhere other than the house. Of course, That's not to say they can't survive in a barn, a garage with out a car (fumes can be very dangerous) or even outdoors depending on where you live. It's just not the same as a house pet.

Hopefully if you step up your cleaning a bit your dad will let them stay in the house.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

My rabbits' cages are in the garage, and our car goes in there. They get used to the door going up and down and the car coming in and out. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## luvthempigs

It's not the noise or the door opening and closing it's the fumes from exaust that can be dangerous. Especially in a garage that's closed up.


----------



## BethM

Personally, I wouldn't want my bunnies in a garage, for the reasons already mentioned here. (Temperatures, car fumes, etc.)

If, as you say, the only reason your dad doesn't want the bunnies in the house any more is the hair accumulating around, it is very easy to just clean more frequently. If you have a little hand vacuum (like a DustBuster, or something like that), it wouldn't take more than a few minutes to go around the corners and suck up the hair balls that grow there. Even the regular vacuum will be fine, just not as quick. 

If a few minutes of extra cleaning each day is all it takes, it's time well spent.
Good luck!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> It's not the noise or the door opening and closing it's the fumes from exaust that can be dangerous. Especially in a garage that's closed up.


Well I would hope that regardless of whether there are rabbits in the garage, you'd be starting the cars with the door open! Doing it with the door closed could quickly kill humans just as fast as rabbits.


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea, Your right but most people close their garage once the car has pulled out. I would think there is still some exposure to fumes. I know I wouldn't want my bunnies (or any of my pets) to be exposed to that on a daily basis.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I close my garage door when the car exits and we've never had an issue. I've been keeping adults, pregnant does, babies, growing juniors, etc., in there for many winters straight now with no ill effects. Not even one thing that could indicate a problem with fumes.

I'm sure there are still fumes present, but not enough to do any damage, rabbits and humans alike. I'd obviously suggest keeping the rabbits on an opposite side of the garage from the tailpipe though so they're not directly breathing the exhaust. But that's a "duh" statement, just like not letting your kid stick their nose in it. Just use common sense, but rabbits can live in a garage (even one that houses a car) without any negative effects.


----------



## irishbunny

If you can, try and keep your bunnies in your house 
It may be safe to keep them in the garage, but it's so much more fun having your pets in your house. You can interact with them so much more and it's much easier to observe them. I have my rabbits in a shed, because I live in my parents and they won't allow them in the house.


----------



## DeniseJP

In my old house some of the bunnies had the garage... until a big old wild rat moved in and ate the wiring in my hubby's car... that might be something to consider... the rat met his demise in a trap, unfortunately.

Denise


----------



## MoonieBud

Oh sigh. I wish you knew how my dad is. Now they are already in the garage and I feel like a horrible mom. I promised him I would clean up everyday and all I can, he kept changing the subject and said No NoNo. Now Im just making him go buy an Air Conditioner/Heater to keep temps stable, and I will open the windows to continously let air come in and whatever crap is in the garage out. The car is never going to be parked in there. And pretty soon Ill get him to buy a screen to put over their pen to prevent any bugs getting to them or their food.
Did i mention my dad has like overactive cleaning disorder... he is like obsessed with germs... So how can I convince him to put them back??? ugh. THANKS all for your help!


----------



## crystal

It sounds like you care a lot about your bunnies, and you are taking all steps you can to make them comfortable, happy and healthy.

I don't know where you live or what climate you have, but at least they will be protected from direct sunlight and rain and snow, depending on what you have there. with air circulation and no car fumes I think they will be happy... so don't feel horrible!

I have been considering putting my bunnies outdoor hutch in our car port (it has a roof with no walls) so they are out of the hot summer sun. I'm not sure though, I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

You can only do as much as you are able under your Dad's roof. There's been a couple good suggestions in this thread on steps you can take to minimize exposure to fumes, and make them comfortable.
:hug:


----------



## snap

Like NorthernAutumn said, you're still under your dad's roof and still have to follow his rules. He doesn't sound very convinceable, either. :/

Just do your best to keep them comfortable. And calm down. They will be perfectly fine in a garage. I kept my two breeders in the garage for three/four months with no problems except my girl would get excited when I came home and move her pen around. You're not a horrible bunny mother, promise.


----------

